# ...

## V00D00People

,             .
:
1) -  .
2) -  .

----------


## Shake26

...    ?

----------


## V00D00People

> ...    ?

  
""?:)))) 
,   ,   ,       ?

----------


## -13-

-              ))))))

----------


## MaK

> ,             .
> :
> 1) -  .
> 2) -  .

      .         :thumbsdow .   ----    :shepot: ().

----------


## madcat

> ,             .
> :
> 1) -  .
> 2) -  .

  , !    ???? :cold::idea:      ..   :jumping:

----------


## laithemmer

,   .     .
 ,    ,  .   ,      ,    .     -    .   ,   !

----------


## panarinvs

,

----------


## Marisya

,    ?    
..    .    .

----------


## Def

> ,

      .      .    .

----------


## V00D00People

panarinvs,Marisya -   :  

> **

      .  
...       :)     ...

----------


## Marisya

> ...       :)

----------


## panarinvs

> .      .    .

   ,    . ()

----------


## V00D00People

> 

   :)

----------


## madcat

,

----------


## Marisya

> :)

     -   . 
    .

----------


## V00D00People

> -   . 
>     .

     :)

----------


## Udaganka

> :)

    - !

----------


## V00D00People

> - !

   ?

----------


## Udaganka

> ?

----------


## Marisya

> 

     ...    .    .

----------


## Udaganka

-

----------


## Marisya

> -

   ... 
   !!

----------


## madcat

> ...    .    .

  , ,        - !!!!!

----------


## Marisya

> , ,        - !!!!!

      ,   
   ,   :)

----------


## madcat

> ,   
>    ,   :)

  ... , ! ;)

----------


## Marisya

> ... , ! ;)

        .

----------


## madcat

> .

----------

